# Control of two separate track layouts



## lenny644 (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it possible to control two separate track layouts using a single Bachmann EZ command control station? Do I just place a DPDT switch inline with the track power wire to select which layout I want to use, or am I missing some important feature of this control station? Thanks for your help. Lenny


----------

